# Je déteste (manger) les/des cornichons



## verbivore

C'est correct de dire par exemple: Je déteste les cornichons.

Cependant, si l'on ajoute un infinitif au mélange, est-ce que cela changera d'article ? Par exemple: Je déteste manger les/des cornichons. Lequel est plus juste? Merci bien


----------



## melu85

Je déteste manger des cornichons.


----------



## verbivore

Et ouais, je me doutais bien qu'il y avait encore une règle là. C'est bien pourquoi j'ai posé la question d'abord. Merci melu85.


----------



## melu85

Finalement, ce n'est pas si évident en contexte.
Je déteste manger le fromage sans pain. (ça me vient naturellement)
Je déteste manger du fromage sans pain.(ça ne sonne pas faux pour moi)


----------



## verbivore

Encore un exemple, parlant généralement : 

Je déteste écrire les dissertations. (C.-à-d., toutes et en général).
Je déteste écrire des dissertations. (C.-à-d., pas toutes, mais certains-unes)

Finalement, comme vous l'avez dit, cela semble dépendre de contexte, donc rendant difficile parfois le choix entre les deux.


----------



## geostan

melu85 said:


> Je déteste manger des cornichons.



Je crois qu'on pourrait dire:

Je déteste manger les cornichons. C'est toujours une généralité, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## tilt

_1. Je déteste manger *les *cornichons._
_2. Je déteste manger *des *cornichons.
3. Je déteste manger *les *cornichons sans pain.__
4. Je déteste manger *des *cornichons sans pain.
_Pour moi, ces 4 phrases sont grammaticalement correctes, mais la 1 et la 4 n'ont pas le sens que Verbivore évoquait en ouverture.

Dans la phrase 1, _les _(article défini) suppose qu'on a un ensemble défini de cornichons. Si le contexte précise cet ensemble, alors la phrase peut se dire : _Dans la salade aux cornichons, je déteste manger les cornichons. _Mais cela n'implique nullement que je n'aime pas les cornichons en général. Sans contexte, la phrase n'a plus beaucoup de sens car _les _ne peut alors référer qu'à tous les cornichons du monde et on imagine mal quelqu'un envisager de tous les manger.

Dans la phrase 3, à  l'inverse, l'article défini se justifie : tous les cornichons du monde me déplairont, s'ils ne sont pas accompagnés de pain. C'est la phrase 4 qui semble bancale, car elle dit que je n'aime pas manger une certaine chose : les cornichons sans pain. Ceci semble ériger _cornichons sans pain _au rang de mets à part entière, ce qui est un peu étrange.


----------



## geostan

verbivore said:


> Encore un exemple, parlant généralement :
> 
> Je déteste écrire les dissertations. (C.-à-d., toutes et en général).
> Je déteste écrire des dissertations. (C.-à-d., pas toutes, mais certains-unes)
> 
> Finalement, comme vous l'avez dit, cela semble dépendre de contexte, donc rendant difficile parfois le choix entre les deux.



Curieusement, ces exemples me font comprendre le point de vue de Melu85.

Je ne dirais jamais _Je d_é_teste é__crire les dissertations.
_
On doit considérer l'expression "écrire des dissertaions"  commé unité de sens. Donc, si on ajoute le verbe _détester_ au début, le reste ne change pas. Ce n'est plus simplement les cornichons que je déteste, mais l'idée d'en manger.

Cheers!


----------



## janpol

Je trouve irrecevables les phrases :
je déteste manger les cornichons
(comme je refuserais : je déteste manger le boeuf)
je déteste écrire les dissertations.

Pour rendre ces phrases correctes je remplacerais les, le, les respectivement par : des, du, des.


----------



## SwissPete

Mais ne dirait-on pas simplement : « Je déteste les cornichons » ?


----------



## Dao

verbivore said:


> Et ouais, je me doutais bien qu'il y avait  encore une règle là. C'est bien pourquoi j'ai posé la question d'abord. Merci melu85.


 
Il faut utiliser le subjonctif après "bien que"


----------



## Anne345

Dao said:


> Il faut utiliser le subjonctif après "bien que"


 
Non il ne faut pas de subjonctif, car ici, il ne s'agit pas de la locution conjonctive _bien que_ mais de l'adverbe _bien_ suivi de la conjonction _que_. On peut enlever _bien_ sans changer le sens de la phrase :  _je me doutais qu'il y avait une règle..._


----------



## Dao

Anne345 said:


> Non il ne faut pas de subjonctif, car ici, il ne s'agit pas de la locution conjonctive _bien que_ mais de l'adverbe _bien_ suivi de la conjonction _que_. On peut enlever _bien_ sans changer le sens de la phrase : _je me doutais qu'il y avait une règle..._


 
ah oui, merci Anne345, en fait, j'ai mal lu sa phrase


----------



## Anna-chonger

Alors, est-ce que tout le monde est d'accord avec Tilt, Geostan et Janpol? Levez la main, SVP ! 
Moi d'abord !


----------



## Anna-chonger

Par ailleurs, si on change la phrase en affirmatif, on doit dire :
"Manger des cornichons sans pain, ça me fait vomir."
c'est bien ça ?


----------



## tilt

Anna-chonger said:


> Par ailleurs, si on change la phrase en affirmatif, on doit dire :
> "Manger des cornichons sans pain, ça me fait vomir."
> c'est bien ça ?


Pour moi, oui, car encore une fois, c'est une question de sens.
Si on met _les_, on suggére que manger _des _cornichons sans pain (quelques uns, pas tous, par opposition à _les_) ne me ferait pas vomir.


----------



## Anne345

Impossible, ils n'ont pas l'air d'accord entre eux !

Complément : Je répondais à la question d'Anna-chonger, à la réponse 14. Et au vu de la suite, je persiste !


----------



## verbivore

Bref, il semble que les phrases 2 et 3, dans le premier message de Tilt, soient les plus justes. Le 1 et le 4, décidément, sont moins acceptable. Dans l'ensemble, cela parait être le consensus.


----------



## itka

Moi, je suis d'accord ! Jamais je ne mangerais *de* cornichons sans pain, parce que je déteste manger *des* cornichons sans pain...

Si on disait devant moi : _"je déteste manger les cornichons sans pain"_, je me demanderais ce que l'on aimerait leur faire, plutôt que les manger... ? C'est ce que dit geostan, je crois.

Exemples :
_"Je déteste traduire les romans... parce que je préfère les lire."
"Je déteste manger la sauce à l'ail, mais je sais très bien la faire"._


----------



## verbivore

tilt said:


> Pour moi, oui, car encore une fois, c'est une question de sens.
> Si on met _les_, on suggére que manger _des _cornichons sans pain (quelques uns, pas tous, par opposition à _des_) ne me ferait pas vomir.


 
Une idée vient à l'esprit que si on remplace "des" par "un", ça aurait encore du sens. Par contre, si on y met "le", ce serait assez bizarre. 

Or, si on remplace encore "le" par "les", par extension, cela devrait être bizarre aussi.


----------



## Maître Capello

Problème épineux…

_Je déteste les cornichons._ _
__Je déteste des cornichons. _

_Je déteste manger les cornichons._ (à éviter)
_Je déteste manger des cornichons. _

Mais :

_Je déteste *toucher* les cornichons_. (vu que, comme souligné par itka, d'habitude on les mange)
_Je déteste manger les cornichons *au vinaigre*._ (sous-entendu : il existe d'autres sortes de cornichons)


----------



## Nicomon

Maître Capello said:


> _Je déteste manger les cornichons *au vinaigre*._ (sous-entendu : il existe d'autres sortes de cornichons)


 
Je pense comme toi partout... sauf ici.  J'enlèverais manger.  Je déteste les cornichons au vinaigre, mais j'aime bien les cornichons à l'aneth (sans pain).  Avec le verbe, je mets des.  Je n'ai pas lu des cornichons au chocolat  et je n'en ai jamais mangé non plus.


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> Je pense comme toi partout... sauf ici.  J'enlèverais manger.


Oui, bien sûr. Moi également. Je voulais seulement dire que dans le cas où on utilise _manger_ – ce qui n'est certes pas idéal –, il faut utiliser l'article défini _les_ et non _des_…


----------



## Xence

Maître Capello said:


> _Je déteste des cornichons. _


 
_"Ce que je déteste des cornichons c'est la forme tentatrice..."_

*Ste Innocente du Désert (2e s. ap. J-C)*


----------



## Maître Capello

Xence said:


> _"Ce que je déteste des cornichons c'est la forme tentatrice..."_


Je n'avais pas mis un point en fin de phrase pour rien…


----------



## Xence

C'était juste pour le sourire, Maître Capello!  
Ceci dit, il suffirait d'une pirouette un brin poétique pour dire que: 

"_C'est leur forme phallique _
_que je déteste des cornichons._"

C'est qu'on peut se donner plein de libertés en poésie...

***

Il n'empêche que vous avez raison de dire que le problème est épineux, même si la cucurbitacée en question est dépourvue d'épines.


----------



## Nicomon

Maître Capello said:


> Oui, bien sûr. Moi également. Je voulais seulement dire que dans le cas où on utilise _manger_ – ce qui n'est certes pas idéal –, il faut utiliser l'article défini _les_ et non _des_…


 
Justement, c'est là que nous ne sommes pas d'accord. À tort ou à raison (c'est peut-être encore un nicomonisme ), j'utilise *d*es s'il y a un verbe suivi d'un infinitif. Peu importe si les cornichons sont au vinaigre ou à la moutarde, avec ou sans pain. Et à bien y repenser, je crois que je dirais toucher *aux*, plutôt que toucher *les*. 

Je déteste manger *d*es cornichons au vinaigre; ça n'a pas bon goût. Je préfère manger *du* chocolat aux amandes; c'est nettement meilleur.

Je déteste repasser *d*es chemises de coton (à moins de préciser *l*es chemises de coton *de* xxx). Je préfère repasser *d*es serviettes plates. 
Enfin... c'est pour l'exemple; je ne m'amuse pas vraiment à repasser des serviettes.


----------



## Anne345

verbivore said:


> C'est correct de dire par exemple: Je déteste les cornichons.
> 
> Cependant, si l'on ajoute un infinitif au mélange, est-ce que cela changera d'article ? Par exemple: Je déteste manger les/des cornichons. Lequel est plus juste? Merci bien


 
Pour revenir à la question initiale, on dit 
_Je déteste *les* cornichons_ (article défini)
_Je mange *des* cornichons_ (article indéfini)
dans _Je déteste manger  les/des cornichons_,_ cornichon_ est toujours complément de _manger_, il est donc normal que ce soit aussi l'article indéfini qui soit utilisé. 
L'article indéfini est remplacé par l'article défini quand les cornichons sont identifiés soit par d'autres éléments de la phrase, soit par la situation.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Xence said:


> _"Ce que je déteste des cornichons c'est la forme tentatrice..."_
> 
> *Ste Innocente du Désert (2e s. ap. J-C)*


 
Mais je croyais qu'ici, ce "des" n'est pas un article partitif, mais l'article contracté de "de+les".....


----------



## Anna-chonger

Euh... ... finalement, lequel est préférable...?
Il me semble que la majorité dira : 
"Je déteste manger _des_ cornichons au vinaigre." ?


----------



## geostan

Le verdict est clair parmi les natifs: _Je d_é_teste manger des cornichons.
_Etant donné cela, les deux phrases suivantes sont-elles correctes?_

Je ne veux pas manger de cornichons.
Je n'aime pas manger des cornichons.


_


----------



## itka

Pour répondre à geostan :
_ Je ne veux pas manger de cornichons. _mais on dirait plus simplement :
_Je ne veux pas de cornichons._
_ Je n'aime pas manger des cornichons. ---> _cette phrase est correcte d'un point de vue grammatical, mais personne ne l'emploierait. 
En _vrai_ français, (pas celui des grammaires !) on dirait tout simplement : _"je n'aime pas les cornichons"._
Sinon, le verbe _manger_ s'opposerait à un autre verbe... on se demande bien quoi...
_Je n'aime pas regarder des cornichons...
Je n'aime pas toucher des cornichons...
Je n'aime pas écouter des cornichons..._ mais là, on a quitté le potager !


----------

